# Zombie Furry Story needs survivors and monsters



## ironwolf85 (Jan 7, 2009)

first let me say it is adult because this is going into a series called Dirty Dreams.
they are little dirty side stories from my usual clean ones, here's the basics.
Furries came into this world as a result of a downward spiral of Genetic Engineering on the Maripossa colony. The Republic of Humanity's gene therapists were unable to tell what was human and what wasn't shot for something between and furries were born.
Genetic Modification or Gming is easy as taking a syringe in the arm though it is illegal.
STD known as Lureens disease mutates on the colony of Aullja it is normally lethal but when a Gm junkie got it and spliced himself to hell he created a new strain.
Like all diseases it exists only to spread, in this case that means driving those infected mad. They become feral, zombielike, and have only sex on their mind.
It is still lethal to unmodified humans however.

here is the basic info on the world
1. It is a bactera not a virus and can be cured if you get the infection in time.
2. the various faiths overcame their differences so no religious hatred out there.
3. no werewolves, mystical creatures, or sentient robots (dragons okay I guess)
4. advanced but not stupidly so, Aullja is a B grade colony meaning it is like a 21st century city, like our modern socity. really advanced things come from off world. Yes they have cell phones and a planetwide net.
5. armed socity: the ROH allows citizans to own non military grade weapons.

I need three to five survivors
and a number of special monsters
so let your dirty minds do the work

some have already suggested things

survivors:
1.Lupis Von Mansfrid (grey wolf, male, straight)
2. Dryak (raptor/lizard hybrid, cuntboy, bi)
3. Persia (feline female, lesbian)
4.
5.

monster types other than regular type
1. jumper: former rabbit furries the disease has given them a powerful jump to sail into their targets
2. Licker (I plan to change name): reptillan furries with a long tounge for attacking and dragging others. can be put to various bad means
3. Muscle: heavyweights such as large Wolves, Bulls, and Horses occasionally become Muscles. As per their name they are all muscle, they are incapable of actually infecting others (they shoot blanks). they can be heard by their failed attempts at masterbation (we had an odd person suggest this one)  
4. Thorns. Are Furries that would normally have quills, spikes, etc. covering their body. The bacteria increased the number of spikes, and the locations they can grow. Needless to say, being grabbed by one is less-than-pleasant.
5. stinker: skunks, etc they release a gagging cloud when killed, often incapacitating survivors.
6.-Calamities: (rhino's/elephants) Usually beasts of large stature who've been through rigorous torment while the infection mutates. New DNA (through sexual activity) mutates this particular strand to harden the outer sinew, creating a veritable 'walking fortress'. With hightened senses and response time, near nothing will stop the beast from getting what it wants, crushing through cinderblock walls up to over a foot thick.
7.Ghasts: (bats/rodents)Once elite military, now shadowwalkers. Mostly found at night, these beasts of the shadow have extendable limps, usually giving double their reach. Unavoidable expeditions have led to ghast ambushes and rapid infection of personnel. At first, they'd be mistaken for simple dark colored furs, if you are quick enough to capture sight of one. Their howl is the bane of existance.

? (unsure). leaker or marker: those infected who have damaged their genitals (guy trying to hove a dildo in his dick *shivers*)  they leak "fluid" and while they can no longer pass on the infection they "mark" their victim in addition to being disgusting the pharamones attract infected for miles.

Looters: not many left but they are non infected humans or furries that are lining their pockets. I may have them die in spectacular ways.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 7, 2009)

While not 'Monster' per se:  Looters.  Can be Human or Furry.  People who have decided to make the most of the current situation, namely by lining their pockets.  As the world crumbles around them, their only goal is to gather as much material wealth as possible and ride out the storm.  Aggressive when it comes to defending their 'gains'.

Monster Type:  Thorns.  Are Furries that would normally have quills, spikes, etc. covering their body.  The bacteria increased the number of spikes, and the locations they can grow.  Needless to say, being grabbed by one is less-than-pleasant.


----------



## ironwolf85 (Jan 7, 2009)

Looters will be rare but existant, one or two might get in the way of the survivors.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 7, 2009)

Monster Type:  Infiltrator.  Either someone who has unknowingly been infected and is not yet showing signs, or a later-stage infected whose behavior is less feral than another's.  If the former, can erupt into either the 'common' or unique types suddenly and pose a threat to those around them.  If the later, may be confused for a stunned / in shock survivor until a non-infected gets close.


----------



## ironwolf85 (Jan 7, 2009)

oh I'm going to to that... it's just not listed in the monster list
these are unique types of infected
I'll call them carriers and this keeps the team from having sex with one another, can you say sexual fustration


----------



## zangooselover (Jan 7, 2009)

Use my bad ass charector from my story After Armageddon.  His name is Lando the Commando.  He would be a survivor.  Heres the links to the chapters where he shines: http://agnph.com/fics/viewstory.php?sid=2670&chapter=2
http://agnph.com/fics/viewstory.php?sid=2670&chapter=4
http://agnph.com/fics/viewstory.php?sid=2670&textsize=0&chapter=5

the url for the actual story is: http://agnph.com/fics/viewstory.php?sid=2670


----------



## ironwolf85 (Jan 7, 2009)

hmm someone on FA suggested an oversexed herm
you see I took fandom's greatest pastime (porn and sex) and turned it into an awful fate.
she provides a contrast to some of the other team members who were saved by not having sex.
I also needed another guy anyway... so I will look at yours.
give me a quick rundown of race, personality, and minor bio okay


----------



## zangooselover (Jan 7, 2009)

will do!


----------



## ironwolf85 (Jan 9, 2009)

profiles so far

   Name: Lupis V Mansfrid
  Gender: M
  Genus: Hominus Lupis
  Age: 28
  Job: peacekeeper
  Distinctive markings: scar on right arm, cybernetic left hand, Blue eyes.
  Background: born on earth to a wealthy family, he joined the terrorist group Friends of Furry but when he refused to kill his superior attempted to kill him, in the struggle Lupis shot him, and though he survived Lupis spent three years in a German Psych Ward. Once he was out Lupis made a name for himself in the military, where he lost his hand fighting the FOF. He was stationed on Aejulla as a low stress peacekeeping mission, protecting colonists, and major ROH facilities from attack. He has a major insecurity about sex ever since he was young, afraid to open up, this may be due to prison abuse.

  Name: Dryak
  Gender: undetermined
  Genus: cross breed between Vul-Raptor, and Unknown lizard humanoid
  Age: 23
  Job: Exo-mari employee
  Distinctive markings: lack of ears, grey aqua coloring, wrong genitals 
  Background: a track record of corporate espionage, the ROH has him under surveillance but giving out such information to private companies is a conflict of interests. Served two years in a juvenile Psych detention center, His mother used GM when she was pregnant in order to become more feminine after her husband left. The result was the child was born deformed, but modern technology saved him. He was however given the wrong pair of genitals. The resulting gender-role confusion caused him stress which put him in a Psych ward for two years. He is stable now and is a productive member of society. Though he wears a strap on to hide his condition.


    Name: Mallia Q Pekeia (Persia to her friends)
  Gender: Female
  Genus: Persian Feline
  Age: 19
  Job: university student
  Distinctive marks: Persian cat coloring, with a slight build and green eyes
  Background: coming from a moderate muslim family in the colonyâ€™s Islamic quarter she grew up and was raised on such beliefs. Her older brother fell in with the Sons of Allah movement and died in their suicidal attempt to â€œspread Islam by the swordâ€ on Vellis twenty years back. While they mourned him her family became supporters of Ayatollah Mojakiâ€™s movement for dismantling of the last Islamic terrorist group. As such She has grown up a moderate, and well educated woman. According to the records her collage councilor she has experimented with other women. This may be in a silent rebellion to her fatherâ€¦

  Name: Rilatta lau Tavin (Kottontail)
  Gender: X
  Genus: European cottontail
  Age: 24
  Job: Lady of the Evening
  Distinctive marks: white fur, green eyes. 
  Background: a young woman obsessed with sex from an early age. her parents were wealthy and spoiled her when she was arrested for using GM to give herself a dick they bailed her out, as a juvenile there was little that the judge could do to punish her. Now she sits on a large fortune, yet hires herself out for sex. It is my opinion her condition borders on sexual addiction. Even during the interview she never stopped stroking herself, and she was talking to itâ€¦

 1 slot still open:

  Name: 
  Gender
  Genus
  Age
  Job
  Distinctive marks
  Background


minor characters are those who are survivors that for some reason or another die or dissimilar. they exist to show what has become of the colony. this is where lando da commando fits in

Name: Lando
  Gender: male
  Genus: Homonus Ursia 
  Age: ?
  Job: police officer
  Distinctive marks: scar on his right arm from a firefight, white/orange fur (unique coloring).
  Background:He is single and has no current mate. He had a mate but she was raped and then murdered by one of the zombies. He doesn't hide in battle, instead he charges in with a gun in each hand. He fights for revenge against the zombies for the murder of his mate. He has no children. His mate was about 2 weeks away from delivering his first child when she was murdered.

when he was described to me I had the idea of him dead against a wall, hundreds of dead all around him still clutching his gun, his last words "I'll be with you soon dear"

Name: Psudowolf

  Gender: Male

  Genus: Canid

  Age:20

  Job: Army's Counter Biological Recon Team (CRBT)

  Distinctive marks: Completely black except for a white patch on his neck and the white underside of his tail and his blue hair

 Background: Psudowolf joined the military at the age of 17, and excelled at weaponry and demolitions. After two stints in two different war's he was sent home, and then recalled into active duty for the Army's Counter Biological Recon Team (CBRT). And His entire squad was wiped out when their APC overturned, he is the only survivor.
he will be helping them on the final stretch to the chopper, psudowolf is dragged down by a Brute, but survives and later shows up in the ship that takes them off planet


----------



## Psudowolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Name: Psudowolf

  Gender: Male

  Genus: Canid

  Age:20

  Job: Army's Counter Biological Recon Team (CRBT)

  Distinctive marks: Completely black except for a white patch on his neck and the white underside of his tail and his blue hair

  Background: Psudowolf joined the military at the age of 17, and excelled at weaponry and demolitions. After two stints in two different war's he was sent home, and then recalled into active duty for the Army's Counter Biological Recon Team (CBRT). And His entire squad was wiped out when their APC overturned, he is the only survivor.

Reference: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1778941/
EDIT: YOU MAY CHANGE THINGS HOW YOU SEE FIT
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Does this work, because I'd love to be in a story. ^^


----------



## ironwolf85 (Jan 12, 2009)

okay I'll see what I can do, they are starting in suburbs and head into the city towards the space port.
He'll probably be encountered when they scavenge his APC.

Lupis was part of the initial cleanup operation, it failed because they tried to rescue the uninfected, and three carriers got out with the uninfected.
He will feel responsible for letting them get away.
Peacekeepers are the ROH's first line of defense though more specialist units do exist. Psudowolf has had genetic modification to boost his immunity (because of his job). CBRT members need much more than one Infected to screw them up, their system needs to be overwhelmed by the desease. so unless he stage dives into a crowd of them he'll be fine


----------



## ironwolf85 (Jan 12, 2009)

I think I might not need a fifth survivor, but minor characters are always open, this includes infected.
thank you for your suggestions so far


----------



## ironwolf85 (Jan 12, 2009)

funny thing is monsters are more or less based on the host, so each character has a survivor version and a monster version in mah head.
an example is the first to carry it into the area the survivors are in.
Red: Large, male horse, muscular, loves good drink and quick women, well endowed (for you female furs out there).
when he has a quick one night stand with a woman before hitting the road he becomes a carrier, three days later the infection takes hold, he becomes consumed by it and begins to do stupid things to satisfy his urges.
he tries to suck himself, and ends up ripping his back muscles to hell because of it, now he has a slinky spine.
he crashes the truck into a residential neighborhood, and goes on a rampage.


----------



## ironwolf85 (Jan 14, 2009)

you can also have unique infected if they fit into certain categories.

Sara Griki: lizard with a long tounge, had a taste for women as well (lesbian), as such goes after them, not men. But she loathes herself as you often see in homosexuals that live in religious communities.
As such she cries as she pins girls and seems to try and resist it because a part of her is still in there. she is also terrified of a religious symbol (not sure which yet), it is a psychological thing not a physical thing.


went for a self hating furry here, the lesbian thing was just a bonus for me


----------



## x3dreturns (Jan 16, 2009)

Couple of ideas to throw out there.

Infected/Mutation---
-Calamities:  (rhino's/elephants) Usually beasts of large stature who've been through rigorous torment while the infection mutates. New DNA (through sexual activity) mutates this particular strand to harden the outer sinew, creating a veritable 'walking fortress'. With hightened senses and response time, near nothing will stop the beast from getting what it wants, crushing through cinderblock walls up to over a foot thick.
-Ghasts: (bats/rodents)Once elite military, now shadowwalkers. Mostly found at night, these beasts of the shadow have extendable limps, usually giving double their reach. Unavoidable expeditions have led to ghast ambushes and rapid infection of personnel. At first, they'd be mistaken for simple dark colored furs, if you are quick enough to capture sight of one. Their howl is the bane of existance.


----------

